# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Post number totals not increasing since new forum software

## Fretbear

I have noticed that the post number totals have not been increasing since the new forum software was installed. It seems the total number just stays the same, even when you add new posts. For instance this is my fourth post that still reads 1,696. Doesn't bother me, but thought the admins might like to know. 

(Well, it did before somebody fixed it......!)

----------

